# Neighborhood dogs



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We are having issues with the neighbor's dogs coming over to our place. I didn't realize how many families were living at the property next door (and honestly would have turned me away from buying the farm), and they all have a LOT of dogs. We had one dog practically living here which I didn't mind because I felt so bad for it, it was basically a skeleton with skin and fur stretched over it. I haven't seen him in quite a few weeks which is really unusual, I have a feeling he passed on. We have been chasing the others off, most are male dogs that mark everything, one had gotten into a scuffle with my own dog and she had cuts on her face. My dog had also gotten kennel couch, which I am assuming she caught it from one of the many visitors. There is on particular dog that is an unneutered mutt (and surprise proud papa to a little of even worse mutt puppies!) and is particularly aggressive. He runs off if you chase him, but I don't appreciate him barking and growling at me across the field while I feed my horses in my own barn. My husband "chased" him off with the bb gun and he hasn't shown his face quite as often. Our neighbors just don't seem to get it, they can hear us yelling at their animals to get, they've killed the other neighbor's chickens, and still these dogs are running all over the place. What really annoys me is yesterday one of the families were down at the end of our driveway throwing weeds to the cows across the road, which is fine, but their dogs were roaming around on our property, which is absolutely not fine in my eyes. My dogs were running down the driveway, my pitbull barking like she is going to rip them apart (of course didn't do a thing when she got down there), I am screaming for my dogs and the neighbors to ABSOLUTELY nothing but watch! 
I really don't want to have a feud with the neighbors but they are really getting on my nerves. I thought this would be along term home for us, but I can see it going up for sale in the next few years.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, first some questions. Is there a leash law in your county???? You can find out by calling your law enforcement office. If so, call, call, call, call until the authorities get sick of you calling and actually DO something. Or tell you there is nothing they CAN do.

Exactly how close are these neighbors? A mile, 1/2 mile, 1/4 mile, closer? Have you actually TALKED to them? If not, why? Talk to them....tell them point blank that you don't want their dogs on your property. Tell them exactly WHY you don't want their dogs. Be nice about it, but be very plain about what you want or don't want.

Now, if none of the above work for you....then get serious about getting rid of them on your own. Can you catch them? If you can, catch them every single time you can and haul them into the shelter or pound. If these people have to pay to get their dogs out, they may not do that which solves part of your problem right there. 

These dogs can bring all kinds of diseases to YOUR animals, as you've already discovered. How many vet bills can you afford? 

If THAT doesn't work, it's time to get the real gun and get dead serious. This is NOT the option I like, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Yes...they are responsible for any injuries to you, your kids, and your animals. But if you think they are starving their dogs, do they have money to actually pay you? And....do you really want yourself or your KIDS or your animals to have to suffer thru what it would take to recover from dog bites? Oh, and absolutely shoot to kill. Then get rid of the evidence. 

If you don't want to do any of the above, is it possible for you to fence your entire area and electrify it? 

I live about 1/2 mile out of a small town where there are often dogs running loose and causing issues. I've hauled dogs back to owners, hauled dogs to the local pound, called owners, stopped and told owners where there darned dogs were. Explained that their dogs were chasing and killing MY animals. Had one tell me that their dog NEVER bothers their cats and they have plenty, they'd give me more. The point is that I want MY animals, NOT theirs. I've had dogs get aggressive with me when I tried chasing them off. Once I got out the .22 and got serious, the dogs stopped showing up.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

There are no leash laws. No we have not talked to them, I just don't want to be feuding neighbors. I know the neighbor whose chickens have been killed has told them to keep the dogs off their property, which they have done nothing about. The one dog that was barking at me will definitely be a goner if he is over here barking at me again. We cannot catch them, and because there are no lease laws the aspca will not take them if we did. Two of the houses are about 20 foot off our property line, one house is a duplex, there is a third house on that lot as well. I have no idea which dogs belong to who. I have have already put up 2 more lines of electric on our horse pasture and it hasn't stopped them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. Sounds like you're pretty much out of options then. If they are that close to you, it's going to be hard to shoot to kill. Find out what the law about shooting dogs is there. With houses that close, I'd be leery of shooting anything other than a bb gun or a pellet gun or birdshot. Maybe a butt full of birdshot would make them think twice???


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

It also worries me, what if MY dog is the one that bites someone? Yesterday when our dogs ran down, it was their animals on our property and nothing happened, my pitbull came back when I called her and I had to go get the blue heeler with a leash. But what if one of ours had followed them into the road and did start fighting, or one of their children got in the mix and got bit? Both my dogs are very protective of eachother, and one being a pitbull already has a bad rep.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry you are going through this  I would find out if you are allowed to shoot them, and if so, shoot them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It sounds no amount of talking will help, they dont care....I would trap and haul them off to the pound.....then say nothing...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good idea Cathy...put em in as strays


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And if it's not allowed...figure out a way to do it anyway. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. And you're right...your pitbull will be the one blamed for anything. Too bad you aren't close enough for me to loan you my burros...they'd take care of the neighbors dogs for you!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Good idea Cathy...put em in as strays


That only works once and if the pound is already familiar with the situation, it won't work either. Unless....you have some friends from somewhere else that will do it for you??? But, you also said you couldn't catch them.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

No I the worse dog I can't get anywhere near, even if I could I am sure I would get bit as shady as he acts... which might be a good way to get rid of him by the law! The only dog that was friendly was the skinny one that we were keeping with us that seems to be gone now. 
Getting a donkey did come to mind. If we still had our mule she wouldn't let any of the dogs on our property!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Getting bit is NOT an option! LOL Do NOT put yourself in that position! Even jokingly! Sounds like you're truly out of options. You know my opinion and suggestion....how good a shot is your hubby?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Contact animal control before something bad happens, so if it does, you already reported, that the dogs were on your property and threatening you and your animals. 
Animal control will need to go investigate the complaint and may find they have violations. They can also warn them, if they find something off, or dogs that are not healthy ect.

I know here,
If a dog comes onto your property and harms any animal you can legally shoot it dead. You have every right to protect your animals.

All dogs must have rabies shots and have rabies license tags with the county.

In rural areas, how many dogs you keep is pretty much your own business, as long as the dogs aren't a nuisance to the neighbors. Which in your case they are.

Do you have puppy mill laws?

This may be the law for your area VA
http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusvast3_1_796_66_89.htm#s6586
Scroll down to the bottom to
*§ 3.2-6586. Dog injuring or killing other companion animals*
*§ 3.2-6587. Unlawful acts; penalties

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusvast3_1_796_66_89.htm

Hope this helps
*


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry you're having such an awful time :hug:
I googled, & found this: http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/free-books/dog-book/chapter9-2.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree do not put yourself in a postion to get bit... there are live animal traps available that are safe to use...it might take a while to get them all...if the pound will no longer take them, then your only choice is to shoot them...you can not have a dog fight where not only your animals are in danger but any person who gets in the way...Here in Texas, a visiting dog is a dead dog...Farmers ask no questions...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Call the sheriff. Most of these supposed ASPCA and HSUS are little more than fronts for someone making a lot of money. The Sheriff is the actual authority in the rural areas. He is the one that is actually required to uphold the law and there are companion animal laws in your state for sure.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Call the sheriff. Most of these supposed ASPCA and HSUS are little more than fronts for someone making a lot of money. The Sheriff is the actual authority in the rural areas. He is the one that is actually required to uphold the law and there are companion animal laws in your state for sure.


Doesn't always work that way. I called the Sheriff when I was having all the problems with dogs and their response was "We're really sorry. We can't do anything because there are no leash laws in the County." They were sincere about it too....their hands were tied.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Perhaps but, Virginia has a state statute that details the food, water, and shelter companion animals must have and the states that they must have these things in their enclosure. These people are clearly not caring for their animals. 

When the legal system fails, then it's time to call the press. That's why they were invented.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Maggie said:


> It also worries me, what if MY dog is the one that bites someone? Yesterday when our dogs ran down, it was their animals on our property and nothing happened, my pitbull came back when I called her and I had to go get the blue heeler with a leash. But what if one of ours had followed them into the road and did start fighting, or one of their children got in the mix and got bit? Both my dogs are very protective of eachother, and one being a pitbull already has a bad rep.


Take precautionary steps and MAKE SURE your dogs never leave your property - even if that means they never leave your house unless they are on a leash! As far as the neighbors dogs go - it sounds like it's time to put the three S's into play - shoot, shovel, and shut up.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

You should talk to the neighbors and explain exactly why you can not have there dogs on you're property. 
Even if you already know it will not do any good. It at least you tried and that shows the authority's that you attempted to give the owners an option other than killing there dogs. 
Cover you're but legally first Then shot to kill. 
Find out the laws in you're state. 
Here in Texas if a dog is on you're property and is a threat to you, you're family or you're live stock than it is legal to end the threat by any means necessary.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

If you don't want to kill the dogs and you have a shotgun you can always open up the shell and refill it with rock salt it will sting quite a bit but unless you are unlucky and close it shouldn't kill them


----------



## ccemscwindsor (Jan 15, 2014)

Call your local animal control and make a report. I think you can do that anonymously. If the dogs look starved and bad off they may do something about it then. Also, check your local laws. In my county if it is on your property and harassing you or your livestock/pets then you legally have every right to "dispose" of it.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, sorry to hear about your situation. On the thread you posted of the property it looked gorgeous and perfect. 

I have neighbors that were( may even still be) letting their dogs loose. They killed my first two goats when they got out one day. In my county there is a fine I can force them to pay if I see the dog on my property, but it doesn't sound like that is a law in your county. 

Before you shoot anything I would talk to the owners. I know you said you don't want to, but if it's really that bothersome to you you should confront them. At least then they can't say they never heard that you didn't want the dogs on your property. They may really be so stupid as to not realize you're not okay with the dogs. My dumb neighbors were that stupid. None one confronted them about it till the goats were killed, so they didn't think anything of the dogs running.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

We are in the Lancaster County in VA and I can tell you that any animal (including loose dogs) that is on your property and chasing, scaring, injuring...pretty much any kind of distress to your animals, especially agricultural type stock animals (goat, cattle, horses, etc.) can be dealt with in any matter you deem necessary.

We have some duplex type housing near us that has a rather rapid turnover in occupants and of course they must all have at least one large dog for 'protection'. I have talked with our animal control people and the sheriff here and was told I could exterminate any dog harassing our goats, chickens and all. They said do the job and give us a call to pick up the body, they would inform the owner.

I have had do shoot one dog in the past 3 years and when they took the body to them, they denied it was their dog.

I personally don't give 2 hoots about what people think when they have animals like this and don't have any control over them, let them run loose everywhere and harass other people's stock. We have a lot of hunters here that run dogs for deer hunting and their dogs occasionally come thru the property during hunting season but they ignore all the stock and pass thru just doing there job so no problem with that. Neighbors on both sides of us have rather large cattle operations and do not under any circumstances allow any animal to harass their herds.

Call your animal control and let them know the problem and let them know that your stock is being harassed by these dogs...something that can cause spontaneous abortion in pregnant does. 

You have the right to protect your stock from outside interference


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I was having problems with one neighbors dogs in particular...until I got an automatic rapid fire paintball gun. With bright red paint balls.

I guess after their dogs came home looking like they were all shot up with red paint all over them, they must have decided I was getting serious because they have been keeping them home.

It was the last ditch effort to keep from having to kill the dogs and I hope it lasts. If not, the next step is the .22 rifle.


----------

